# Samson 6 weeks after FHO surgery



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

aww....They are both beautiful. They look like they're in love


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww.. they look great!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Samson looks Great!! So does Miss Bossy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You would never know that Samson had recently had major surgery. They both look great!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh wonderful! Glad it is going well.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm so glad Samson is making such a great recovery.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Samson is looking and moving great. He and Delilah make a great pair.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go! Lookin' Good! It's amazing how well they do.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

So glad to hear Samson doing well. He seems to be healing pretty good. Dakota goes May 5 for his hip replacement surgery so I am hoping Dakota does as well as Samson did.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is looking great. So glad to hear that!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so great Nora! I am so happy to see how well Samson is doing. He looks fantastic. You must be thrilled.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

savannah said:


> So glad to hear Samson doing well. He seems to be healing pretty good. Dakota goes May 5 for his hip replacement surgery so I am hoping Dakota does as well as Samson did.


Be sure he is getting a "good" diet and plenty of exercise so that he goes into surgery with good muscle tone and strong. I think it makes a huge difference. And give him supplements if you can.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good for Samson - still waiting for the video of the attack of the zoomies.


----------

